# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.24.01 is out

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Sigma Software v1.24.01 is out!*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Sigma Software v1.24.01 is out!*      Triple impact from Sigma - starting from this moment, we support Repair IMEI for Android
smartphones that are based on Broadcom, MTK and Qualcomm CPUs!
While others make promises, we give solutions!    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Release Notes:    *Qualcomm platform update:*    1. Added *World's first Repair IMEI* support for *Huawei Vision U8850*.    2. New firmware version added for the Fast Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI for:  *ZTE V889F:* UNI_CN_P825A20V1.0.0B11    *MTK platform update:*    Added Repair Software IMEI feature for smartphones
that are based on MT6516 / MT6573 / MT6575 / MT6577 CPUs. 
Supported models:    _ZTE:_  *V821 / MTN Rave
T12 / Telstra Uno
T760 / Telstra Smart-Touch 2
V760
V971
V856 / Movistar one / Mimosa Mini
V857 / Momodesign MD Smart
V889M
V970M / Mimosa X / Grand X / Tmn Smart A18
V8110*    _Huawei:_  *U8836D G500 Pro*    _Other MT65XX-based brands:_  *This Repair IMEI feature is applicable only for devices
with IMEI located in the file system (Software IMEI).
You are welcome to test Repair feature and make feedbacks.*    *Broadcom platform update:*    Added Repair IMEI feature for the following models:  _Alcatel:_  *OT-906 / OT906Y
OT-913
OT-927
OT-978
OT-979
OT-983
V860*    _Vodafone:_  *Smart 2 / TCL V860*    _ZTE:_  *V768 / T-Mobile concord
V859
Racer II / ARIZONA / Kyivstar Shine*    Repair IMEI procedure is absolutely free, standalone
and unlimited for Sigma owners. You are welcome to become one of them
and make a good investment into development of your business!      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

